# Amitraz patties?



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have more details of the material?
Ernie


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

BEES4U said:


> Do you have more details of the material?
> Ernie


Nope, but I'll try to make a phone call and see what I can find out.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

A local extension office?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

In the parking lot after hours.

Jean-Marc


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think that Amitraz is intended to be _eaten_ by bees. 

Enj.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Really! Don't do it. 




enjambres said:


> I don't think that Amitraz is intended to be _eaten_ by bees.
> 
> Enj.


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

Aroc said:


> I asked a question similar to this awhile back.
> 
> Has anyone heard of a pollen/grease patty that has Amitraz infused in it. Apparently a local extension office has been selling such a thing.
> 
> Not sure of its effectiveness against mites or its direct effect on bees.


First of all such a use is against the law and could result in massive fines or even jail time. The EPA's objective if they catch you doing this would be to own your house, car and savings account by the time it was done. You might be able to negotiate an agreement where you will never again keep bees, or possibly even agree to never again participate in any kind of agriculture the rest of your life to minimize penalties. Those guys have sharp teeth and are quite willing to bite you. By posting on a public site you have given the EPA a perfect excuse to get a warrant and inspect you and take samples of your hive products. It makes no difference if you mix it yourself or buy it already mixed, you still have a legal requirement to follow the law. To my knowledge, no such product has been granted an emergency registration in any state.

We have a legal product that contains amitraz registered for use on honey bees and readily available. It is apivar. Why not just use a legal product? It works, is safe for the applicator and consumer and easy to use. Any use of an illegal product risks giving the whole honey business a bad name to the consumer and hurts the market potential for all of us. You can bet such an illegal use would be reported in the newspapers if the EPA went after the user. Besides, use of a home brewed mix is likely to either not control mites, kill your bees or contaminate your honey.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Richard Cryberg said:


> . . . mix is likely to either not control mites, kill your bees or contaminate your honey.


Or a combination of all three.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Richard Cryberg said:


> It makes no difference if you mix it yourself or buy it already mixed, you still have a legal requirement to follow the law. To my knowledge, no such product has been granted an emergency registration in any state.


Its perfectly legal as long as its not intended for varroa.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Richard Cryberg said:


> Besides, use of a home brewed mix is likely to either not control mites, kill your bees or contaminate your honey.


Amitraz is safe with bees, It will control mites if mixed properly(There is scientific literature to prove this), and it wont contaminate honey if you apply w/o supers. But for you hobbiests , stick with mineral oil haha. Its also illegal.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't suggest using anything that's not approved. But if you're the only one consuming the product of your hive do what you feel comfortable with, don't put others at risk. Legally just talking about it on a public forum is not probable cause to secure a search warrant of your personal property from any agency. You still have constitutional rights for a few more months depending on the presidential election outcome.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

RAK said:


> Its perfectly legal as long as its not intended for varroa.


In Australia it is used on livestock and dogs for ticks. Horrible stuff - would never use it and definitely never on bees


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I agree Max, its best to stay away from the stuff. In your case, I hope you never have to deal with varroa. Its terrible. Im not advocating amitraz. My point is that it is legal product, just not for varroa.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Richard Cryberg said:


> First of all such a use is against the law and could result in massive fines or even jail time.


Calm down Richard. I'm just asking a question. I have no intention of using this. The beek I got the info from might just have her facts wrong. That's why I asked.


----------

